# Duck Decoys For sale



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

56 Misc. duck decoys for sale. All come with cords and weights. Some need paint touch up. Would like to sell all together if possible. $85. Call or text 801-232-7786. Located in Bountiful.


----------

